# Serious Hybrid



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

what are the design goals here? if you want range you will have to consider efficiency (which will be horrible with a gas generator in series with a motor and lead batteries).


----------



## Sachintha c bandara (Jul 9, 2015)

dcb said:


> what are the design goals here? if you want range you will have to consider efficiency (which will be horrible with a gas generator in series with a motor and lead batteries).



Thanks for the reply.

the range I ment is this way my rage will be limiteded ony by fuel tank.
I'm thinking a car like bmw i3 range extender ...

just wanna know weather it work...


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

of course it can "work" as in it can be made to roll at some speed for some distance. But it is an engineering question as to how far and how fast, involving the components, architecture, shape, driving style, and a lot of other factors.

My guess is that it will be horribly inefficient, and similiar DIY gas generator > electric motor attempts tend to support that. What is the point of carrying around a bunch of lead acid batteries if your gas mileage is cut in half?!?

And for that matter it isn't an electric car anymore. So why should we care?


----------



## Sachintha c bandara (Jul 9, 2015)

dcb said:


> of course it can "work" as in it can be made to roll at some speed for some distance. But it is an engineering question as to how far and how fast, involving the components, architecture, shape, driving style, and a lot of other factors.
> 
> My guess is that it will be horribly inefficient, and similiar DIY gas generator > electric motor attempts tend to support that. What is the point of carrying around a bunch of lead acid batteries if your gas mileage is cut in half?!?
> 
> And for that matter it isn't an electric car anymore. So why should we care?


Then if I would able to make a light weight and a low drag dinamic car with some more lead or li ion battery's will it be able to provide me about 200km ?
(In a bit hilly terrain)


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

well you can buy an electric car with that range now for less than it costs to build one, with all the creature comforts.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

But can he buy that in Sri Lanka?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Sachintha

The problem with using a generator is that the gods of engineering take a cut each time you convert energy

So it goes
Fuel (chemical energy) to mechanical energy
Mechanical energy to electrical energy
Electrical energy to mechanical energy

If the power goes into and out of a battery that takes another two cuts
(Lithium the battery cuts are small - Lead acid takes quite a lot)

If you can use the IC engine to drive the vehicle you lose two cuts - this represents about 20% loss

This poster is proposing a more sensible solution
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/regerative-trike-questions-160602.html


----------



## Sachintha c bandara (Jul 9, 2015)

akseminole said:


> But can he buy that in Sri Lanka?


Yes, thats the problem 
ev and hybrids are so expensive:-( in sri lanka ...

But somehow I will build a hybrid or an ev car myself...


----------



## Sachintha c bandara (Jul 9, 2015)

Duncan said:


> Hi Sachintha
> 
> The problem with using a generator is that the gods of engineering take a cut each time you convert energy
> 
> ...



Thank you...


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

well, you are gonna be importing something in any case.

http://www.customs.gov.lk/importingvehicles.html

How are the roads? Can a bike tired vehicle loaded with batteries survive very long?


----------



## Sachintha c bandara (Jul 9, 2015)

dcb said:


> well, you are gonna be importing something in any case.
> 
> http://www.customs.gov.lk/importingvehicles.html
> 
> How are the roads? Can a bike tired vehicle loaded with batteries survive very long?


Most roads are fine ....


----------

